# Christmas in April



## Tucbar (Apr 21, 2007)

Came home today and found this in my front yard. I do not have any bees anywhere near my house. I am pretty sure they came from a house a few blocks away.


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

Sweet! Gotta love that.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

how many pound you reckon?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ya don't see swarms like that every day!!!!


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Thats a bunch! Was there actually 2 swarms there? It sure looks like it....


----------



## Tucbar (Apr 21, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> how many pound you reckon?


Just guessing I would say about 8 lbs. There may be more. There was defiantly more than 2x the size of a 3 pound package.




ScadsOBees said:


> Thats a bunch! Was there actually 2 swarms there? It sure looks like it....


I thought that also after the fact. I put them all in one box. I guess we will see how it plays out.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats! What part of Kansas City? That's the first report of a swarm around here I've seen.


----------



## Tucbar (Apr 21, 2007)

I am actually in Excelsior Springs.


----------

